# Scott Addict R3 Carbon Rennrad



## ktf (4. April 2013)

Biete......das Scott Addict R3 Carbon Komplettrad (Gewicht rd. 7 Kg) zum  Verkauf. Das Rad ist äußerst gepflegt und in einem absolut neuwertigen  Zustand. Aufgrund beruflicher Tätigkeit insgesamt weniger als 600km  gefahren. Ursprünglicher Originalpreis betrug rd. 3000 EUR. Kaufdatum  10.6.2009.
MaterialScott Addict HMX net, IMP Carbon technology, Road Race geometry, Integrated SeattubeGrößeM/54
Gabel Scott ADDICT HMX NET 1 1/8" Carbon steerer Integrated Carbon Dropout
Schaltung Shimano Ultegra RD-6600-G 20
Schalthebel Shimano Ultegra SL Dual control 20 / Speed ST-6600
Umwerfer Shimano Ultegra SL FD-6600-G
Bremsen Shimano Ultegra SL BR-6600-G Super SLR Dual pivot
Sattel Fizik Arione
Sattelstütze Ritchey Stubby INT SP
Lenker Ritchey Logic Road WCS TRX 50 31.8 Alloy Oversize
Vorbau Ritchey WCS 4 AXIS OS 1-1/8 / four Bolt
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro Integrated
Felgen Mavic Ksyrium Elite 09 Black 18 Front / 20 Rear
Reifen Hutchinson Equinox fold 700x23
Naben Mavic Ksyrium Elite 09 Black
Speichen Mavic Ksyrium Elite 09 Black
Innenlager Shimano Ultegra SM-FC 6600
Kurbelsatz Shimano Ultegra SL Hollowtech II FC-6601-G (2-fach)
Zahnkränze Shimano Ultegra CS-6600 12-25 T
Kette Shimano Ultegra CN-6600 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rennrad-Scot...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e79156b33


----------

